

Show HN: Howww.to – Code & Design Courses Reduced to 5sec GIF's - jibly
http://howww.to/index.html

======
jibly
Recently launched, experimenting with a different format for quick-learning
the basics of a particular topic. Love to get some feedback.

~~~
kingkong83
very interesting idea!

------
jibly
course requests are also welcome :)

